# 9 month old female gsd ears doesnt stand all the time? Is this normal?



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

I have a female gsd 9 months old. Her ears do not remain erect all the time instead they lean sideways in erect position or drop backwards sometimes. Is this normal? Is it necessary for gsd ears to be straight up all the time? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Welcome to the forum! Just go back thru other posts in this 'Ears Up' Section to get hints and tips. She's definitely getting a bit older so you may have to step in, but read thru the past posts to be sure.


----------



## MichelleGSD1981 (Dec 1, 2013)

I would be helping the ears at this point. By 9 months, the ears should be standing without issue. If you can catch it prior to a year, you can definitely get them up. But it will take taping or gluing and sooner than later. The sooner you get on it, the better your chances will be Best of luck!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

thedude4440 said:


> Her ears do not remain erect all the time instead they lean sideways in erect position or drop backwards sometimes. Is this normal?


It sounds like they are stiff, and just moving to different positions. Do you have the impression that she is in control of this, or do they just flop?

I couldn't find a better chart about body language and ears than this one in a short time...


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

You can see her ears in my profile pic...plz tell me do i need to tape her ears? Thnx 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Uniballer said:


> It sounds like they are stiff, and just moving to different positions. Do you have the impression that she is in control of this, or do they just flop?
> 
> I couldn't find a better chart about body language and ears than this one in a short time...


Bro see the pic kindly nd give the best advice ..whether i have to wait for natural ear development or should i tape them? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Pure bred? Papers? 

Almost looks like a mutt. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

thedude4440 said:


> View attachment 142233
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I think you may have a mix. I don't really see a pb dog. That may be why the ears aren't a always up. But I'm no expert.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ShadowXx (Nov 5, 2013)

Her ears look pretty good in the picture. It just doesn't look like a purebred which could be the problem. However I do see a lot of German Shepherds ears drop back when they get excited!


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

That doesn't look to me like a reason to tape the ears. Working the jaw muscles more (e.g. chewing) might help give the dog more control. Or it might not.

We have had a pure-bred and titled GSD that could do that to his ears when he was relaxed, or when you were petting the top of his head. We called that position "donkey ears" and teasingly called him Eeyore when he did it.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Uniballer said:


> That doesn't look to me like a reason to tape the ears. Working the jaw muscles more (e.g. chewing) might help give the dog more control. Or it might not.
> 
> We have had a pure-bred and titled GSD that could do that to his ears when he was relaxed, or when you were petting the top of his head. We called that position "donkey ears" and teasingly called him Eeyore when he did it.


Yes this may be the case cuz when i stand near her or walk with her then ears go like this way..? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

scarmack said:


> Pure bred? Papers?
> 
> Almost looks like a mutt.
> 
> ...


Yes i have the papers from PKC and this pic was taken when she was 7 months , now she z 9 and half months


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> I think you may have a mix. I don't really see a pb dog. That may be why the ears aren't a always up. But I'm no expert.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Bro i hv the papers for this stock coat gsd..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Uniballer said:


> That doesn't look to me like a reason to tape the ears. Working the jaw muscles more (e.g. chewing) might help give the dog more control. Or it might not.
> 
> We have had a pure-bred and titled GSD that could do that to his ears when he was relaxed, or when you were petting the top of his head. We called that position "donkey ears" and teasingly called him Eeyore when he did it.


Ur gsd still does this with his ears ? Nd another thing i wanted to know is that my gsd is 9 months old and 20 inches in height, for how many months more will she take to get a lil higher...


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

thedude4440 said:


> Yes i have the papers from PKC and this pic was taken when she was 7 months , now she z 9 and half months
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


PKC as in this?

http://pkc.wikispaces.com/More+on+registration+types

You can register mixed breed anything with PKC ...papers are work nothing and certainly don't prove purebred as I could register a wolfdog with PKC....strictly for fun for people with mixed breed dogs. please correct me if I am looking at the wrong thing.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

I meant Pakistan Kennel Club


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Ok..sorry. I didn't know your in Pakistan. I believe its called the Kennel club of Pakistan.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Yes bro 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

thedude4440 said:


> Yes bro
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm not your bro.


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

These are her current pics i took this morning




































When i walk or stand near her, her ears go like this way but when chases a bird or cat or hears a sound her ears get erect up like every GSD but when she is bored or relaxed her ears go like this. 
CAN ANYONE TELL ME THAT IS THIS A PROBLEM OR NATURAL PHENOMENON
thnx 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

thedude4440 said:


> Bro i hv the papers for this stock coat gsd..
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I'm a girl, but I'm just being honest. Doesn't look pure.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

Saphire said:


> PKC as in this?
> 
> http://pkc.wikispaces.com/More+on+registration+types
> 
> You can register mixed breed anything with PKC ...papers are work nothing and certainly don't prove purebred as I could register a wolfdog with PKC....strictly for fun for people with mixed breed dogs. please correct me if I am looking at the wrong thing.


I second this.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

scarmack said:


> Pure bred? Papers?
> 
> Almost looks like a mutt.
> 
> ...


Yup.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

ShadowXx said:


> Her ears look pretty good in the picture. It just doesn't look like a purebred which could be the problem. However I do see a lot of German Shepherds ears drop back when they get excited!


I hate to put a damper on things but I agree with you, really does not look like a purebred.. Not even stock, possibly has pit or something with it, face structure is off and coat is off even for a stock.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Thnx guys .. respect ur opinion


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 12, 2002)

thedude4440 said:


> Ur gsd still does this with his ears ?


That GSD has been dead for more than 10 years. But he sometimes relaxed his ears that way until the day he died at 11 years old.



> Nd another thing i wanted to know is that my gsd is 9 months old and 20 inches in height, for how many months more will she take to get a lil higher...


She might not get any bigger. Her skeleton might already be done growing, but she should get more muscle development for quite a while (exercise her if you want to promote this).


----------



## thedude4440 (Nov 27, 2013)

Uniballer said:


> That GSD has been dead for more than 10 years. But he sometimes relaxed his ears that way until the day he died at 11 years old.
> 
> 
> She might not get any bigger. Her skeleton might already be done growing, but she should get more muscle development for quite a while (exercise her if you want to promote this).


Wanna thank u for ur support 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnyxGSD (Sep 23, 2013)

Tape them before it's too late. Also, give her rawhide or something to chew on often.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

